# Goyard "Jet Black" Animation



## c18027

On September 29th, 2021, Goyard will launch a limited edition of pieces for women in the "Jet Black" colorway/"animation." In October 2019, Goyard launched this same colorway as a limited edition for men. The women's collection will include the Alexandre II, the Alto mini hat box, the Monte Carlo clutch, the Saint-Marie clutch, and the Vendôme mini. In Asian markets, there will also be the Anjou mini. As with the recent metallic collection, each Jet Black piece will feature a painted chevron marquage that will be slightly different on each piece made.


----------



## c18027

Instagram photo credits: _heozzang


----------



## Imperium

love this collection, it’s already out in most countries. here’s my jet black mini saigon, with a metallic silver chevron (exactly what i was hoping for so as to keep with the monochromatic look)


----------



## opensesame

Imperium said:


> love this collection, it’s already out in most countries. here’s my jet black mini saigon, with a metallic silver chevron (exactly what i was hoping for so as to keep with the monochromatic look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218749



I got one as well, but with metallic chevron. Did you get it in Paris? I think I saw the same bag!


----------



## julbull

Imperium said:


> love this collection, it’s already out in most countries. here’s my jet black mini saigon, with a metallic silver chevron (exactly what i was hoping for so as to keep with the monochromatic look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218749


so they have this everywhere now? do they have it at the NY location too?


----------



## c18027

julbull said:


> so they have this everywhere now? do they have it at the NY location too?


Yes — U.S. pre-sale reserves for VIPs were taken the last week of September. The launch to the public was on October 8h.


----------



## cap4life

My SA sent me pics of this launch on Oct 1 and now I'm kicking myself that I didn't at least consider getting a piece!


----------



## KACOgirl

Does anyone know how many were made?


----------



## harmansahota

Does anyone know if the Mini Saigon in Jet Black is available in any boutique? I contacted my SA in Beverly Hills and he said none were available in the US, but am curious about another boutique outside of the country. Thanks!


----------



## c18027

Once again, Goyard has launched a limited collection of Jet Black pieces:
Belvedere
Cap Vert
Saigon Nano
Varenne 3 
Pieces will have red interiors and unique tricolor marquage stamps. Please feel free to add any photos and pricing information!


----------



## wheihk

is the saigon nano a new size?


c18027 said:


> Once again, Goyard has launched a limited collection of Jet Black pieces:
> Belvedere
> Cap Vert
> Saigon Nano
> Varenne 3
> Pieces will have red interiors and unique tricolor marquage stamps. Please feel free to add any photos and pricing information!


----------



## c18027

wheihk said:


> is the saigon nano a new size?


Yes! The structured Saigon Nano is a new offering. I don’t have measurements, but this bag is said to be incredibly small, and not likely to hold any current iPhone.


----------



## Swanky

Wish I wanted another black bag!


----------



## t2square

The previous edition in 2021 was gorgeous. I am sure this one will be even better as the pieces selected are very versatile.


----------



## Luxloversf

I visited my SA at the San Francisco boutique last week and he confirmed the above mentioned bags in the Jet Black but some of them will also come in a new pink color.  He said it will not be the light pink from previous releases but a somewhat darker pink.  He described it as the color of Patrick from Spongebob Squarepants!  The only price he was sure of was the Cap Vert at $2,690.  The launch date in the US is Oct 15th.


----------



## Luxloversf

I'm sure some of you received the same email from Goyard but wanted to share their sneak peak.


----------



## caffelatte

Luxloversf said:


> I'm sure some of you received the same email from Goyard but wanted to share their sneak peak.
> View attachment 5625652


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## poohbag

Here’s mine! So excited!


----------



## poohbag

A peek of the interior red lining.


----------



## Dinhky

Luxloversf said:


> I visited my SA at the San Francisco boutique last week and he confirmed the above mentioned bags in the Jet Black but some of them will also come in a new pink color.  He said it will not be the light pink from previous releases but a somewhat darker pink.  He described it as the color of Patrick from Spongebob Squarepants!  The only price he was sure of was the Cap Vert at $2,690.  The launch date in the US is Oct 15th.


Are you planning to get the pink or jet? I go to the SF store too but haven't been in for a couple months. Do you know if there will be limited ed pieces to purchase on 10/15?


----------



## Luxloversf

Dinhky said:


> Are you planning to get the pink or jet? I go to the SF store too but haven't been in for a couple months. Do you know if there will be limited ed pieces to purchase on 10/15?


I emailed my SA today to see what they had in stock but I haven’t heard back
 yet. I’m not a VIP and I think they get first pick. He said each store only gets so many pieces.  I think I like pink since it’s such a different color but I may not have a choice. What color do you like?


----------



## Dinhky

Luxloversf said:


> I emailed my SA today to see what they had in stock but I haven’t heard back
> yet. I’m not a VIP and I think they get first pick. He said each store only gets so many pieces.  I think I like pink since it’s such a different color but I may not have a choice. What color do you like?


I’m not a VIP either but I do have some spend this year. I didn’t get any emails of this collection. I actually found out from social media and then looked on herr. 

I don’t need a blk bag. I like pink and think it will look nice on the bags listed in the collection. It doesn’t look like a saturated bright pink so it might go well with my very neutral color palette. I sent an email today and might call tomorrow to see if I should head up there on 10/15 or if they are taking preorders.


----------



## Luxloversf

Dinhky said:


> I’m not a VIP either but I do have some spend this year. I didn’t get any emails of this collection. I actually found out from social media and then looked on herr.
> 
> I don’t need a blk bag. I like pink and think it will look nice on the bags listed in the collection. It doesn’t look like a saturated bright pink so it might go well with my very neutral color palette. I sent an email today and might call tomorrow to see if I should head up there on 10/15 or if they are taking preorders.


Let me know what you hear and I’ll do likewise. I’m interested in the Cap Vert or the Belvedere. Keeping fingers crossed that we can both get something.


----------



## Dinhky

Luxloversf said:


> Let me know what you hear and I’ll do likewise. I’m interested in the Cap Vert or the Belvedere. Keeping fingers crossed that we can both get something.


Those two bags are my top picks too. Lol. You’ve got great taste! I am leaning towards the Belvedere. Good luck to us both!


----------



## t2square

Which Belvedere is available in jet black? PM or MM or both? Thanks


----------



## c18027

t2square said:


> Which Belvedere is available in jet black? PM or MM or both? Thanks


Just the PM.


----------



## t2square

c18027 said:


> Just the PM.


Thanks


----------



## Luxloversf

Dinhky said:


> Those two bags are my top picks too. Lol. You’ve got great taste! I am leaning towards the Belvedere. Good luck to us both!


My SA got back to me this morning and said he’ll let me know on 10/14 which bags they get.


----------



## poohbag

Just want to add some info for those who may be looking for a particular style/color. I got my bag from NYC. My SA told me the collection launches 10/8. I preordered beforehand and paid on Thursday. Got an email saying the bag arrived from France Friday. It got shipped out that same day but I missed the FedEx package on Saturday. Finally got it on Sunday. 

I was deciding between the cap vert and the Belvedere. She offered me black cap vert $2690 or blush pink Belvedere $3510 and I chose the black. 

If your store doesn’t have exactly what you are looking for, maybe it’s worth a shot to call around!?


----------



## Dinhky

Luxloversf said:


> My SA got back to me this morning and said he’ll let me know on 10/14 which bags they get.


I got a response today and my SA noted that there are no pink Cap-Verts and they are not taking pre-orders until they know what they’re getting in their November shipment. So he said he can put me on the waitlist. I didn’t ask about the Belvedere. The price for the Cap-Vert pink is $2690! Hope you have better luck.


----------



## a_b_c

Wow the Plumet in pink is adorable! Wondering how scarce it will be.  Thank you for posting, I actually didn’t get the email to which I’m a little surprised.  


Luxloversf said:


> I'm sure some of you received the same email from Goyard but wanted to share their sneak peak.
> View attachment 5625652


----------



## Luxloversf

a_b_c said:


> Wow the Plumet in pink is adorable! Wondering how scarce it will be.  Thank you for posting, I actually didn’t get the email to which I’m a little surprised.


I would contact your SA and see if they can add you to the wishlist. I think it will be $1,580 in the US.


----------



## xoxomint

Anyone know the price of the pink saigon souple mini?


----------



## Dinhky

Luxloversf said:


> I would contact your SA and see if they can add you to the wishlist. I think it will be $1,580 in the US.


Did you hear from your SA yesterday? I wonder if there will be any to look at if I stop by the boutique. Kinda sucks if there isn’t stock on their launch date. Like what’s the point on announcing this if it’s going to only VIPs.


----------



## a_b_c

Dinhky said:


> Did you hear from your SA yesterday? I wonder if there will be any to look at if I stop by the boutique. Kinda sucks if there isn’t stock on their launch date. Like what’s the point on announcing this if it’s going to only VIPs.


I did not! I sent the email Thursday evening. All day yesterday I was constantly Looking at my inbox (and junk box just in case), but nothing.  I presume they are busy so I’m going to wait until early next week to try again, but the lack of response is making me a tiny bit antsy.  Please let me know if you stop by and get to see any items. I’ll post if I hear from her. Good luck!


----------



## Dinhky

Luxloversf said:


> My SA got back to me this morning and said he’ll let me know on 10/14 which bags they get.


Did you get a call yesterday? Hope you are the lucky one.


----------



## Luxloversf

Dinhky said:


> Did you hear from your SA yesterday? I wonder if there will be any to look at if I stop by the boutique. Kinda sucks if there isn’t stock on their launch date. Like what’s the point on announcing this if it’s going to only VIPs.


I did hear from my SA yesterday and he said they hadn’t received anything yet but will contact me when they do.  I did notice they added all the jet black and pink bags to the Goyard website.


----------



## Dinhky

Luxloversf said:


> I did hear from my SA yesterday and he said they hadn’t received anything yet but will contact me when they do.  I did notice they added all the jet black and pink bags to the Goyard w


Such a tease! It would’ve been so exciting to be able to come in the boutiques today and take home a pretty pink. I would’ve totally stood in line if there was a chance.


----------



## Luxloversf

I contacted my SA today to see if they received any pieces at the SF boutique. He said they only received a few pieces and they were snatched up by their VIC.  He believes they will receive a few more pieces and will try to get one for me but I'm not hopeful.  So disappointing.  I hope everyone else has better luck.


----------



## a_b_c

Luxloversf said:


> I contacted my SA today to see if they received any pieces at the SF boutique. He said they only received a few pieces and they were snatched up by their VIC.  He believes they will receive a few more pieces and will try to get one for me but I'm not hopeful.  So disappointing.  I hope everyone else has better luck.



yes I also learned they’re all sold out. Good luck to us all!


----------



## poohbag

Luxloversf said:


> I contacted my SA today to see if they received any pieces at the SF boutique. He said they only received a few pieces and they were snatched up by their VIC.  He believes they will receive a few more pieces and will try to get one for me but I'm not hopeful.  So disappointing.  I hope everyone else has better luck.


DM’d you


----------



## poohbag

a_b_c said:


> yes I also learned they’re all sold out. Good luck to us all!


DM’d you


----------



## gossip80

poohbag said:


> DM’d you


do you have a SA with available merchandise?


----------



## poohbag

gossip80 said:


> do you have a SA with available merchandise?


She said there is “super limited stock” in her store a few days ago.


----------



## gossip80

poohbag said:


> She said there is “super limited stock” in her store a few days ago.


can you share info? where is she based out of?


----------



## poohbag

gossip80 said:


> can you share info? where is she based out of?


I don’t have much info to share here. She just told me she had 2 Belvederes (didn’t tell me what color) but who knows if they are still available. This is NYC boutique.


----------



## Pursedoctor

I managed to get a jet black Varenne. Went in to buy a white one (thanks @Swanky for all the info about yours!) and on a whim asked if they had any jet black pieces - and got really lucky!


----------



## Swanky

Would love to see photos!!


----------



## Pursedoctor

Swanky said:


> Would love to see photos!!


Here you go! I tried to get a good pic of the red on the interior but the lighting wasn't ideal.


----------



## shyla14

Powder Pink LE Belvedere PM. I love it!


----------



## sammy24k

Hi, 
The *Varenne* in Powder pink is *1,5xx* Euros in Milan (not sure of the exact last two digits) 
The *Belvedere PM* Jet black is *2,6xx* Euros in Paris (not sure of the exact last two digits)


----------



## CelestialCNote

sammy24k said:


> Hi,
> The *Varenne* in Powder pink is *1,5xx* Euros in Milan (not sure of the exact last two digits)
> The *Belvedere PM* Jet black is *2,6xx* Euros in Paris (not sure of the exact last two digits)


Would you happen to know the price of the Cap Vert in Euros? Thank you


----------



## a_b_c

I was told boutiques are receiving additional shipments this week (likely limited quantities but more availability nonetheless). Good luck to all who are still searching for pieces, you may get your wish!


----------



## sammy24k

CelestialCNote said:


> Would you happen to know the price of the Cap Vert in Euros? Thank you


hiii unfortunately not I only know the price of those two because I was able to purchase. Not sure about any of the other prices


----------



## t2square

No luck in Milano for the jet black Belvedere. Stock was completely depleted as of last week.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

LE powder pink Vareene Thanks to @Swanky for sharing her Vareene!  Love the multiple ways to use it.


----------



## Luxloversf

Received my pink Cap Vert this past Saturday.  Thanks to @poohbag for sharing her SA contact!  I love how carefree it is to use, can be worn on the shoulder or crossbody and the outside pocket that fits my iphone 14. Ironically I was offered the same bag by my SA but I had already purchased just hours before. Lol. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dinhky

Luxloversf said:


> Received my pink Cap Vert this past Saturday.  Thanks to @poohbag for sharing her SA contact!  I love how carefree it is to use, can be worn on the shoulder or crossbody and the outside pocket that fits my iphone 14. Ironically I was offered the same bag by my SA but I had already purchased just hours before. Lol. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5648929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648932


It looks lovely! So glad you’re happy with it. Thanks for sharing your first impressions and all the pics.


----------



## poohbag

Luxloversf said:


> Received my pink Cap Vert this past Saturday.  Thanks to @poohbag for sharing her SA contact!  I love how carefree it is to use, can be worn on the shoulder or crossbody and the outside pocket that fits my iphone 14. Ironically I was offered the same bag by my SA but I had already purchased just hours before. Lol. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5648929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648932


The pink is so gorgeous! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## a_b_c

I received my pink Plumet, it is my first Plumet and have high expectations after hearing everyone else’s praises! The color is a tad brighter than I expected (was thinking it would be a more powdery pink) but very happy nevertheless.


----------



## Luxloversf

a_b_c said:


> I received my pink Plumet, it is my first Plumet and have high expectations after hearing everyone else’s praises! The color is a tad brighter than I expected (was thinking it would be a more powdery pink) but very happy nevertheless.
> 
> View attachment 5653637


It’s so cute!  I’m sure it’s hard to come by. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## a_b_c

Luxloversf said:


> It’s so cute!  I’m sure it’s hard to come by. Hope you enjoy it.


Yes, I am so very grateful to my SA


----------

